# SD Dealer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometimes you just have to pause and marvel......

Regards, Mike

http://assmanimplementinc.com/landing.htm?http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?pcid=2933136&etid=1&dlr=1


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What's in a name, huh? Located in SW SD I believe. Their prices are always sky high.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks about on par with Canadian prices right now. But if I haf to add 20% to everything. Than wow.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

There's a Butman Ford dealership in Ypsilanti, Michigan. Always cracked me up whenever I drove past one of their billboards (back in my road warrior days).

Gary


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My first tractor came from Blight Equipment in Portage LaPrarie, MB CA. Franchise CIH dealer. Thought that was an odd name for wheat country.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Would you expect any less from South Dakota?


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Just looked at this one this afternoon:

Swindell Farm Equipment, LLC


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have seen that one many a time. Always mentally pronounced it differently. Now aI see it though.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

They have probably gotten used to all the jokes. I imagine when new employees are hired, they are schooled on pronunciation and how to deal with it.

But seriously, with a little thought, they could have come up with something else for a name. We have a prominent family of ranchers here whose name us Suckla, pronounced by them "Sookla", but every person not familiar says it like its spelled. I have often thought that their kids have had a hard time with a name like that in school. But I have never had the guts to ask.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dikoff Ranch in SD has a annual bull auction.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

After reading some recent posts . I'am try'n to image in my simple mind. Bazooka's Farm Eq. store.... "WHERE CASH IS KING & GREEN IS GOLD " Where We "BLOW A HOLE IN THE PRICES " ......I like this one also "WE TAKE AIM AT BE'N THE BEST "


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------

